# Parasite on Cardinal Tetra



## mr_convitbau (Jan 7, 2009)

I noticed that one of my Cardinal Tetras has a worm attaching to his head. The area where the worm attached is red and swollen. 

Is this kind of parasite contagious? What is the treatment for the fish? Do I have to quarantine the fish?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds like either fish lice or anchor worms. Not really common in tropical tanks, but very common in colder waters( gold fish)

The good news is the treatment for both is the same. Start off by catching the fish, then grab the "string" with twesers and remove it. Any good parasite control Rx will work. after that is done.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I have cardinal tetras in my tank also. A few weeks ago I noticed a white pointy thing sticking out of the side of one of them. Im not sure if its the same thing you have in yours but all I did was quarantine it and after a week or two by itself it was healed. Good luck with yours.


----------

